# [SOLVED] Need help &quot;DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER&quot;



## MysterySandwich (Nov 27, 2011)

*[SOLVED] Need help &quot;DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER&quot;*

Hey guys, I'm back . . . again . . .

So I have a GIGABYTE Motherboard that takes SATA cables and not IDE's
I have 2 optical drives laying around that are only IDE, so i bought this adapter It wasn't wroking out too well, so I thought it was defective so I bought another adapter (from a different seller). Today I tried both of them them with both of my optical drives. . . with my Windows 7 CD in my Optical drives, I keep getting, no matter what the combination of adapters/optical drives:

*DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER*

I tried re-putting the CD in, restarting, powering off, powering on, etc. but I always get this error? Both my optical drives have been from old computers, but I recently tested one of them and it worked, so I know the optical drive is not the problem. Is it possible that both the adapters are defective? Or should i just get a SATA optical drive and hope for the best?

Ps. I'm sure that all the cables are connected correctly and whatnot. 
Thanks!


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Need help "DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER"*

i did some googling for you and have a couple ideas

1: have/can you set your SATA controller to run as IDE in BIOS?

2: if you can, hook up a SATA drive to your motherboard to make sure it's not the motherboard that's at fault. it is possible the mobo is just faulty, you should rule out that possibility if you haven't already

hope i helped, if not then there are many others on this forum far more knowledgeable than I.

also, you should link your specific motherboard. more information can only help.


----------



## MysterySandwich (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Need help "DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER"*

Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-M68MT-S2 AM3+ NVIDIA GeForce 7025/nForce 630a chipset Micro ATX AMD Motherboard

1. Uhm, I don't know how to do that, can someone tell me how?

2. How could/would I check if the motherboard is bad? 

Thanks btw


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Need help "DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER"*

1. i'd start with the instruction booklet that came with your mobo, it should contain specific enough directions. BIOS are generally not too difficult to navigate. just make sure to be careful in which settings you change.

2. a friend or local computer repair store might have a sata optical drive you can use to test with

Most importantly, if all you need is a DVDRW, the worst-case scenario is having to spend $19 to have one of these shipped out to you.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Need help "DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER"*

I assume this is a new build and you have no OS installed?
Is the optical drive showing in the Bios?
Do you have the optical drive set as the first boot device in the Bios?
The two adapters have already cost you about half the price of a SATA optical drive.
I would suggest you purchase an SATA optical drive and save yourself a lot of frustration.


----------



## MysterySandwich (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Need help "DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER"*



toothman said:


> 1. i'd start with the instruction booklet that came with your mobo, it should contain specific enough directions. BIOS are generally not too difficult to navigate. just make sure to be careful in which settings you change.
> 
> 2. a friend or local computer repair store might have a sata optical drive you can use to test with
> 
> Most importantly, if all you need is a DVDRW, the worst-case scenario is having to spend $19 to have one of these shipped out to you.


1. Okay, I will try this when I get back home later tonight

2. I don't have any body that has one, I've asked =/
And my local computer store wouldn't do that for me, er I'd have to buy one and return it later (but they cost $60 there).

And thanks for that link, if it is the drive that's the problem, I'll get that.




Tyree said:


> I assume this is a new build and you have no OS installed?
> Is the optical drive showing in the Bios?
> Do you have the optical drive set as the first boot device in the Bios?
> The two adapters have already cost you about half the price of a SATA optical drive.
> I would suggest you purchase an SATA optical drive and save yourself a lot of frustration.


Yuhp, no OS installed
-I think it is, I'll check later tonight
-Yes I do have it set as the first boot device (it should be "CDROM" right?)

I got a refund on the first adapter. . . at least. 
I would purchase it, if I'm positive that that's the problem, I mean I've usde two different adapters with two different optical drives. . . one of which was working with my IDE old computer.

Thank's for the help guys :banghead:


----------



## MysterySandwich (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Need help "DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER"*

Okay so for fiddling it with it for a long time, I couldn't get it to work.

But I should mention that to get to "DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER" I forgot to say that I set 







*

To enabled.
*
And that's when I got the problem and started this thread, tonight I just Reset my BIOS setting, and changed these:










Now I'm just getting this: 










(I'm using a used hard drive) Which I'm sure can be fixed when I get my optical drive to work. . . err what ever the problem is.

http://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i428/mysterysandwich/IMG_20120114_215538.jpg

As you can see my mobo is not detecting my Optical drive just my hard drive.

So I'm just going to guess(hope) that these adapters just don't work and that buying a new optical drive will work.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Need help "DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER"*

Set the Bios to Default.
Adapters are rarely a good idea.


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Need help "DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER"*

i think op should check whether his pc can detect all the drives before trying to set boot order.


----------



## MysterySandwich (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Need help "DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER"*

It doesn't detect them, I think it's just that these adapters dont work










So I'm gonna go order a new optical drive right now.


----------



## MysterySandwich (Nov 27, 2011)

*[SOLVED] Need help "DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER"*

Solved - the new SATA optical drive worked, thanks guys!

Although I should mention maybe it was the fact that instead of using the SATA 0/1 ports, I used the SATA 2/3 ports. . . I did this because the SATA 0 connector fell off the mother board(err I accidently pulled it off and cant get it back in)


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] Need help &quot;DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER&quot;*

It is easy easy to put it back xD

but im not sure why sata 2/3 wouldn't run sata 0/1 devices.

Good luck! Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## MysterySandwich (Nov 27, 2011)

I wish it were but the pins are all bent and what not D:

But whatever I'm happy now haha


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] Need help &quot;DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER&quot;*

It is easy to straighten then pins out , just use a pair of straight pliers,

just make sure your pc is not connected to the wall when you are doing this.

Good luck!


----------

